# Freelance Fashion Photographer (mostly personal works)



## erkindemir (Jul 31, 2014)

hello to everyone Just join the forum and seems like its gonna be very helpful for me.  Im an aspiring fashion photographer from Turkey. and here is my personal website





ERKIN DEMIR


----------



## CAP (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome !

You have some good shoots man.


----------

